# Slovene: Clumsy jesting ...



## *cat*

Pozdravljeni,

Tokrat me zanima prevod nauka na koncu ene izmed basni. Glasi se takole:
"Clumsy jesting is no joke."

Kakšen predlog?


----------



## Majalj

Though I am sure you need it in Slovene, I hope these suggestions might help you come up with an acceptable idea: 

Ludost je biti nespretna luda.  
S nespretnim šaljivcem nema šale.


----------



## *cat*

Majalj said:


> Though I am sure you need it in Slovene, I hope these suggestions might help you come up with an acceptable idea:
> 
> Ludost je biti nespretna luda.
> S nespretnim šaljivcem nema šale.



Tvojega prvega predloga si ne znam prav razlagati, čeprav bi morda bil boljši kot drugi - mislim namreč, da nauk ne govori o šaljivcu, ampak bolj o šaljivosti sami.


----------



## *cat*

Nima nihče nobenega predloga?


----------



## skye

Hm, 

mogoče "nespretno šaljenje ni smešno".

Edit: Pa da ne bo preveč čudno zgledalo, zakaj odgovarjam šele zdaj. Tudi jaz se prej nisem mogla spomniti pravih besed.


----------



## *cat*

*skye*, to je bil moj prvi prevod, pa nekako nisem zadovoljna.

Bom dodala celotno zgodbo:
_"A Farmer one day came to the stables to see to his beasts of
burden: among them was his favourite Ass, that was always well fed
and often carried his master.  With the Farmer came his Lapdog,
who danced about and licked his hand and frisked about as happy as
could be.  The Farmer felt in his pocket, gave the Lapdog some
dainty food, and sat down while he gave his orders to his
servants.  The Lapdog jumped into his master's lap, and lay there
blinking while the Farmer stroked his ears.  The Ass, seeing this,
broke loose from his halter and commenced prancing about in
imitation of the Lapdog.  The Farmer could not hold his sides with
laughter, so the Ass went up to him, and putting his feet upon the
Farmer's shoulder attempted to climb into his lap.  The Farmer's
servants rushed up with sticks and pitchforks and soon taught the
Ass that

Clumsy jesting is no joke."_


Saj je ta prevod nekako logičen, a mislim, da je preveč dobeseden in da se tukaj skriva nekaj več. Na misel mi pride še: _"S posnemavanjem ne moreš postati nekaj, kar nisi."_ Ne vem, morda preveč kompliciram ...


----------



## skye

Mogoče bi bil tvoj predlog res boljši. Težko rečem, kaj bi bilo najbolj primerno. Zgornji stavek nekako bolje sodi v kontekst in pove več, kot dobesedni prevod. (Jaz bi rekla "s posnemanjem".)

Drugače imam v mislih še "nespretno poigravanje ni šala", "nespretno posnemanje ni šala/ni smešno", ... "ni šala" se mi je zdela od vsega začetka dobra rešitev, edino za sprednji del sem bolj v dvomih.


----------



## *cat*

Glede na tole bi morda lahko rekla _"Nepremišljeno šaljenje ni šala."_


----------



## skye

Ta stavek je obupen.  

Sicer mi je jasno, kaj naj bi povedal, ampak vse česar se spomnim v slovenščini, mi ni prav nič všeč. Edino kar me moti zgoraj je, da sta šaljenje in šala tako blizu skupaj. Ni smešno mogoče, ni hec je mogoče malo prepogovorno? Kaj pa kakšen prevod z "ne gre jemati zlahka"? Ali pa nekaj čisto drugega kot "šala brez premisleka ne pelje vedno do smeha", ampak ta zadnji je že malo preveč pesniški. . Sicer je pa tudi zgornji prevod čisto v redu in razumljiv.

Bolj nedodelani predlogi, ampak mogoče ti kaj pomagajo. Ampak zdaj pa moraš povedati za kaj se boš odločila.


----------



## *cat*

skye said:


> Ta stavek je obupen.


Joj! Pa sem mislila, da bom končno prišla nekam.

"Šala brez premisleka ne pelje vedno do smeha." - ta predlog mi je všeč, ampak problem je v tem, da se kmet je smejal, kar je osla še bolj spodbudilo.

Še nekaj misli:
"Nepremišljeno šaljenje lahko vodi v težave."
"Bolje se sploh ne šaliti kot pa to narediti nepremišljeno/nespretno."


----------



## skye

Od teh dveh mi je bolj všeč prvi. In tudi lepo ujame pomen originala.


----------



## *cat*

Hvala za vso pomoč, skye.


----------

